# Adding quick couplers to 1948 Model A



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

I would like to have new style quick couplers on the power-trol unit of a John Deere model A . If I do it will I still be able to use the rockshaft without changing anything? I have seen people put fittings on the side of it so would that work for mine? Here are some pictures of my power-trol unit.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Your tractors coupler plugs are different. You could remove pipe plug from top coupler,install pipe nipple with female Pioneer type female breakaway & acquire a similar coupler for bottom & duplicate procedure. IIRC rockshaft & remote cylinder can't be operated simultaneously. In order to operate both one needs a "Baker valve" that mounts between rockshaft housing & Power-trol housing


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

Tx Jim said:


> Your tractors coupler plugs are different. You could remove pipe plug from top coupler,install pipe nipple with female Pioneer type female breakaway & acquire a similar coupler for bottom & duplicate procedure. IIRC rockshaft & remote cylinder can't be operated simultaneously. In order to operate both one needs a "Baker valve" that mounts between rockshaft housing & Power-trol housing


So I can’t use the remote cylinder then Unhook the hoses and use the rockshaft without the valve?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

It's been a long time since I've given much thought to JD model A tractor hyd system but IIRC one can utilize 3 pt or remote cylinder by changing plugs but not simultaneously. Maybe female breakaways attached to side of housing will accomplish that task but I can't remember. I suggest you go to Yesterday's Tractor JD forum & ask that question.


----------

